# Middle Colour of Rubik's Cube Swapped..?



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

So I dropped my rubik's cube from pretty high, high enough for it to get broken. It happened quite a long time ago so I dont remember exactly how, but the middle colours got swapped over so red and blue are opposites and green and orange are on opposite sides. Just wondering if there's any way to fix this, and btw i will be getting a new cube that's better quality, but for now I just want to be able to practice with my cube
Thanks


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

Also I tried to send a video but it wouldn't let me so sorry if my explanation isn't the best, but if it isn't just ask me for more details


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

Could you send a picture?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 11, 2020)

I could imagine that the caps of the centers went off, too - and you put them back on wrong.


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

hope these are fine


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

would there be any way of rearranging them that you know of?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

ShakingJupiter said:


> would there be any way of rearranging them that you know of?


Try prying under the center caps. to pop them off, then switch them
If the cube has stickers, you could try carefully peeling off the center cap stickers and swapping them


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

I just tried to do that and it looks like its connected to some centre thing, should I just try harder or is it going to break if I do


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

Wait, by centre caps, would you mean the centre caps around the edges or the very middle of a face


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 11, 2020)

because if its the edges, then I'm fairly sure that I can pry those open, but if its the very middle then I may have some problems


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 12, 2020)

ShakingJupiter said:


> So I dropped my rubik's cube from pretty high, high enough for it to get broken. It happened quite a long time ago so I dont remember exactly how, but the middle colours got swapped over so red and blue are opposites and green and orange are on opposite sides. Just wondering if there's any way to fix this, and btw i will be getting a new cube that's better quality, but for now I just want to be able to practice with my cube
> Thanks


this is your first post, so welcome to the community!

you can also edit your posts so you dont post again and again. There is a edit button on the bottom left on one of your posts.

for the center caps your centers might have an open around them to pry of the center, so look around the center to find those.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 12, 2020)

Note: I recorded this on my laptop so sorry for the bad quality.

Another note: I have a GAN brand, so for your rubik's brand, you might need a screwdriver to pry it off.


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the help guys, I managed to fix it!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, what was the problem now?


----------



## ShakingJupiter (Dec 12, 2020)

Jacck said:


> Well, what was the problem now?


There's not problem, I fixed it


----------

